# Hornwort Melting! - Temperature?



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, 

I recently got some Hornwort for my Eclipse and a day after putting it in the tank I have noticed that some of the leaves are melting away.

I read that hornwort tends to melt at higher temperatures. Is this true?
My tank is usually between 78 - 82 degrees because of the light. 

Has any one successfully kept hornwort at high temperatures?

Thanks.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes they so melt aways...also if there arent enough nutrients they are one of the worst...they just turn brown and jellyish


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

It wouldn't be the temperature. I have kept them in 84 to 86 degree discus tanks with no issues


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> It wouldn't be the temperature. I have kept them in 84 to 86 degree discus tanks with no issues


2x here,It thrives just with light no fertz or anything it just floats in my discus tank,in my shrimp tank I forgot to turn the lighton for 2 days no changes in color what so ever.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats weird cuz when i dont dose fertz for awhile they are the first to start turning brownish/clear...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hornwort likes a lot of nitrates. That's the only thing I've observed with it. 

Also, it doesn't tolerate copper. I once put some copper into my tank prophylactically (trying to prevent ich with the introduction of new fish... dumb... they were the only fish in the tank) and I killed the hornwort in that tank.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm...seems like there could be multiple causes. I am dosing Flourish every other day right now. I have it floating near the surface. 

I still think it might be temperature related in my case based on what I read else where on the net. I think the light is creating too much heat and melting it.

Other ideas as to why this is happening are welcome.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

ive noticed my hornwart didnt like higher temps at all.. once it got in temps 78+ it melted away.
but when it was in a cooler temp about 76 or so it did ok... but not the best


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

It could be that the lighting is too intense close to the surface?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

try planting it in the substrate and see what happens.


----------

